# Pet Sittting Service



## Petboarding (Mar 20, 2012)

How to find a right pet sitting service? Can anybody recommend me to know about this ?


----------



## chequergirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi

Where are you based?? Are you looking for Home Boarding or Kennels??

I would always look for someone who ultimately you and your dog are comfortable with.
Insured snd licenced by local council.

There is so much on offer nowadays though


----------



## holidays4dogsmo1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hoildays4dogs who I work for have lots of carers who might be suitable for you and your dogs needs, all carers are big dog lovers and offers loving homes for your dog to stay


----------



## TheLondonDogWalkers (Mar 17, 2012)

We provide excellent pet sitting in the city of London

Further information about the London Dog Walkers Dog Walking Service


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Firstly you cannot obtain a licence from the council, to be a pet sitter but you can be registered, insured & CRB checked.

Also request references & ask to see their credentials at the preliminary visit. We have been in the pet sitting business since 1989 & cover the South/South east of the country.


----------



## chequergirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I would just like to point out that I am licenced by my local council in order to board dogs in my own home not look after them in the owners property!

This is a requirement to be able to board dogs in my home where I live in Yorkshire


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

@ chequergirl - what is your company called as we are not far from you and dont offer home boarding, we often get asked if we can recommend any one to them......

I agree with what everyone has said...

Some people call pet sitting different things...

It depends on whether you want some one staying in your home...which his what i would call pet sitting (benefit is that your home gets looked after too)....or your dog staying in some one elses home, which i would call home boarding.

Insurance, police checks and references/testimonials are usually provided by both and as chequergirl pointed out, some places require home boarders to have a licence like in Yorkshire.

I guess the main thing is that you meet up with a few, ask lots of questions and ultimately choose the one you feel most comfortable with and that you feel your dog would get on with. 

Just a quick pointer re: home boarding licences....in Yorkshire even if it states on there for example a maximum of 4 dogs....these would only be from the same home (ie someone that has 4 dogs living together). So some one could not have 2 dogs from one family and 2 dogs from another. They are allowed to have their own dogs as long as they can show that boarding together IT IS ILLEGAL AND MAY VOID THEIR INSURANCE they can keep them separate (some state that they have to be separated over night, others dont) and your dog/s have to meet that persons dog/s to make sure they get along, and you have to sign a disclaimer stating that. 

The licence may be different where you live, but if you are doing home boardig i would get in touch with your local council and find out exactly what their licence states (good way of finding out whether some one has a licence or just says they do on their website!) Your council may even provide you with a list of licensed premises in your area


----------



## chequergirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes I can board 2 dogs but they must be from same family as you point out jweaver24. 

I wouldnt board more than 2 anyway as I have my own dog and think 3 is more than enough especially when walking them. 

My company is called Happy Houndz and I am based in Pontefract.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry chequergirl...the points i made were not meant to be directed at you. We just get a lot of feedback about a couple of businesses in Barnsley that take dogs from different families at the same time and the clients always say "well she told me that they can have 4 dogs".

What the council set and whether you decide to even go to that maximum is very different. At our Doggy Day Care we were initially told that we could care for up to 80 dogs at any one time  ...and whether or not you have LOADS of staff...you have to agree that it was a crazy suggestion :crazy: . We actually asked them to reduce the number because even though we would have capped it at less than that (far less) there are other companies (and by that i mean more greedy companies) that would have taken advantage of this error of judgement.

I know a company that was home board licensed for 4 dogs, but only took 1 medium/large dog or 2 small dogs...and I really admire people taking on what they know they can manage 

Jenni


----------

